# Signs of labor?



## LAIR-goat-farms (Aug 6, 2015)

One of my does should be preg and about due her vulva is puffy and is bagging up also when the other does get near her she bites their ears and makes a noise that sounds like a bark what is this


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

The biting and odd noises are normal for a doe almost ready to kid. Have you ever been through this before???

Are you sure she is pregnant? I hate to ask, but my first year I thought my doe was bred and she never was haha.

So they kid anywhere from 145-157 days. 150 being more average. 

When they go into labor, their udder will fill up. And their Ligs will loosen. They are two ligaments that feel like pencils on each side of her tail. When she goes into labor those will be completely gone and her rear around she tail will be complete and utter mush! Her tail head will also rise about 3-6 inches. Also, kids will "drop" meaning they get info position and drop down way lower, so her sides user her spine, between her tail and ribs will be sunken in. 

A lot of does will have a sudden personality change. And many does yawn a lot, when in labor. 

They will lose what they call a "plug" it's white thick discharge (this can happen weeks before hand though) 

She will have lots of clear or amber colored discharge.... And contractions will start.


----------



## LAIR-goat-farms (Aug 6, 2015)

Ok and yes I had her preg tested she has been with a buck about 5 and half months now thank you very much this is my first so still learning there is a clear discharge should I separate her? Or not


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

If you have a kidding pen/stall ready I would put her in it now and keep an eye on her.

If she's miserably lonely and unhappy, you can put one other doe in with her. Preferably the one she gets along the best with.

And, having said that be prepared for her to drive you crazy ;-) ...Have you ever read the Goats' Code? You can read it here :http://goatsinthegarden.blogspot.com/2009/02/doe-code-of-honor.html

It's VERY true. :laugh:


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

groovyoldlady said:


> And, having said that be prepared for her to drive you crazy ;-) ...Have you ever read the Goats' Code? You can read it here :http://goatsinthegarden.blogspot.com/2009/02/doe-code-of-honor.html
> 
> It's VERY true. :laugh:


Love the DCOH


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

LAIR-goat-farms said:


> Ok and yes I had her preg tested she has been with a buck about 5 and half months now thank you very much this is my first so still learning there is a clear discharge should I separate her? Or not


Yes go ahead and separate her! Keep a close eye on her. The clear discharge usually indicates labor. Do you have a kid kit set up???


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Can you post a picture of her from the side? It may help me see if she is looking like she'll go soon or not.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh almost forgot! Stargazing! They stare off into space a lot when in labor.


----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

We are all here if you need us... If you don't have a delivering kit all you need is scissors, disposable gloves (if you don't want to get dirty), warm water (for doe), 7% iodine, j-lube or other lubricant, nipples and bottles, novasan or other disinfectant, 10 and 20cc syringes, 20 or 21 gauge syringes, frozen colostrum or fresh colostrum from other doe. (Some of these things you don't need, but are suggested if you don't ave some of these things see if someone in your household can get them at a close drugstore near. I would suggest staying with your doe just in case something goes wrong.


----------



## LAIR-goat-farms (Aug 6, 2015)

Thank you very much I do have a birth kit and I will stay close to her this is very helpful


----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

Makesure the place you separate her to has bedding or comfy spots for her to lie down if she needs to, or so her kid/kids fall they won't get hurt (usually doesn't happen). If you haven't done this before, the worst thing you could do is worry, if you think there is a problem ask us. I would suggest not popping the amniotic bubble because the kid could suffocate if it pops. If the doe pops it or it pops when reaching the ground don't worry a bit but tell us and we can give you directions on what to do because that kid will need to come out if it pops and the birth is going slow.dont let any of this worry you at all, it can cause tension and could get the doe stressed.


----------



## LAIR-goat-farms (Aug 6, 2015)

Ok I'll try not to worry I'm getting the bedding ready right now


----------



## LAIR-goat-farms (Aug 6, 2015)

Ok I'll try not to worry I'm getting the bedding ready right now


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

Has the birth canal widened yet?


----------



## LAIR-goat-farms (Aug 6, 2015)

Not yet


----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

Can you get pictures?


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

And one from the side as well if you do happen to get pics!


----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

How is she doing?


----------



## LAIR-goat-farms (Aug 6, 2015)

Look at what I found this morning


----------



## LAIR-goat-farms (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

LAIR-goat-farms said:


> Look at what I found this morning


What did you find? Picture didn't post. A healthy kid or two or three??? Hopefully???

Ah...good...there's the pic! Congratulations!!! They look great!


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ohmygosh woohoo


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

They are beautiful! Congrats!!!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## LAIR-goat-farms (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks it looks like it all went smooth


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Awwwwwww! Congratulations!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Super sweet! Congrats:stars:


----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

Yay! two beauties!!! Congratulations:stars:!


----------



## LAIR-goat-farms (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------

